# Npower Championship



## footballtips.me (Jul 27, 2010)

Singles: 07. Aug 16:00
Coventry - Portsmouth FT1 (2,25)
Leeds - Derby FT2 (3,40)

I can not guarantee a PROFIT on betting. The only security that I can offer are my Results Archive. In this SENSE,
every business cooperation is possible!  eleftheria.tips@gmail.com


----------



## DavisCup (Jul 27, 2010)

Bit early to be making predictions! What if the Derby team gets injured between now and the start of the season?!?


----------



## footballtips.me (Jul 28, 2010)

It can be said for the Leeds team!
After all that being so, the reserve football players eagerly awaiting a place in the team. 
from footballtips.me


----------



## Jacoby (Sep 3, 2010)

Great calls, good job!


----------



## ltm0807 (Sep 8, 2010)

I love football, your topic is very great


----------

